
Zulip 2.1: open-source team chat - tabbott
https://blog.zulip.org/2019/12/13/zulip-2-1-released/
======
haecceity
We use zulip for our project. I like that their threads make discussions much
more structured and easier to sift through. It takes a while to get used to
though. It’s also open source and I like being able to self host it. Can’t say
I miss slack too much. The bots were fun but they were mostly gimmicky than
anything useful.

